# Save Studland Bay Anchorage



## tabnab44 (Jan 15, 2006)

Evening All , 
The current weather means we all know and welcome a sheltered and quiet anchorage. Studland Bay, Dorset Uk is such a place (except in an easterly wind).
My family have fished from the beach for the last 100 years up until 1998, but for the last 2 years we have been plagued by THE SEAHORSE TRUST divers Mr Steve Trewhella and Mr Neil Garrick Maidment who allege that small boats anchoring in the bay are causing huge damage to the Seagrass beds (where a dozen seahorses have been sighted) . These two blokes were in part responsible for the banning of scallop dredging in Lyme Bay so they're not flavour of the century with fishermen or locals in Devon or Dorset. 
They want to ban anchoring in the bay and make it a restricted MCZ ( oh yes we all know about them) .We have all joined a gruop on Facebook called SAVE STUDLAND BAY group which is fighting any restrictive plans for this Safe Haven .
These blokes are putting wildlife before the Safety of Human life at sea and if they get away with it here it'll be the tip of the iceberg.
Therefore as a fellow Seafarer /Fisherman and Traditionalist could I ask you to join our group and get your friends and family to do the same as it'll be a poke in the eye for the so called conservatists who want to ruin our maritime traditions . (Thumb)


----------

